# suggestion for the site



## dstdiva (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi,

I would like to suggest that you add the "list all of user's posts" link to the "My Homepage" page. So, when I log in, I can go to "my homepage", click on the link and see everywhere that I have posted.

Thanks for the great site.


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 2, 2003)

I will put that on my list dstdiva and implement it in the near future.

Nikos


----------



## tasha (Jul 8, 2003)

I like that idea as well


----------



## tekmommie (Jul 9, 2003)

I like this idea, as well!


----------



## Aerie17 (Sep 2, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi,

I would like to suggest that you add the "list all of user's posts" link to the "My Homepage" page. So, when I log in, I can go to "my homepage", click on the link and see everywhere that I have posted.

Thanks for the great site.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto!  I sometimes forget where I have posted and if someone asks a question of me, I miss it!


----------



## ngaa (Sep 4, 2003)

hey nikos and team cud we pliz get the hoverin thing ability back pliz?? coz i was so depended on that thing coz it helped me get insight on what a thread was about with actually openin it first, therefore savin me a lot of time


----------



## Allandra (Sep 4, 2003)

ngaa,

For more information on this, please see  "New" Board Features Thread  Check out Pebbles' post there.


----------



## YuNg (Sep 7, 2003)

A private chat between two members would be nice. Instead of PMs


----------

